
Microsoft Is the Top Go Developer on GitHub - gamesbrainiac
https://github.com/trending/developers?l=go
======
espeed
Interesting, but note that's for today -- Google is the top Go developer this
month:
[https://github.com/trending/developers?l=go&since=monthly](https://github.com/trending/developers?l=go&since=monthly)

